# Fotitos de Arequipa



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Aquí les muestro algunas fotitos q tome el año pasado cuando estuve por la bella ciudad blanca...no son muchas pero algo es algo  se darán cuenta q no soy un buen fotógrafo...fácil tomaba más fotos, pero se me acabó la memoria  ... para la próxima será.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Interesantes tomas, las que mas me gustaron son estas de la parte alta de cayma:



















siempre quise mostar esa zona, y conste que esas fotos son del año pasado ahora en esa zona hay bastantes edificios residenciales en construccion.

Grax por compartir


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

que maravillosos recuerdos me trae arequipa, sobre todo sus construcciones coloniales que son hermosas


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Me gusta mucho Arequipa


----------



## claudio2006 (May 19, 2006)

Muy bonitas la fotos Carlos, me gustan sobre todo las iglesias que tienen lineas coloniales, la sexta foto con ese un rio que cruza la ciudad.....me parece original sus muros obviamnete que ¿será por algunas crecidas?


saludos amigo


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Linda Arequipa como siempre!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Me gustaron más las últimas fotos de este thread, Arequipa tiene construcciones antiguas muy interesantes


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Me gustaron muchas las fotossss


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> Interesantes tomas, las que mas me gustaron son estas de la parte alta de cayma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tienes chance... ya hablè con J3r3my y les voy a hacer su sticky de arequipa en Proyectos... ya sabes.

Bellas las fotos, gracias Carlos U, a mi me gustaron mucho las tomas....


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que buen thread te mandaste estimado...... Esta ciudad no merece el anonimato, voy a tener que viajar yo mismo hasta arekipa a tomarle fotosss....


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo no vayassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss jajajajajajajaja


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que cosa!!! porque no ah! vas a ver la de fotasos que saco....


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Eso no lo dudo!!!! pero es que hace frio pues... mejor ven a Guayaquil ya que vas ha hacer un viaje de esa duraciòn.... mucho mejor


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

aha, ok acepto al invitacion...


Ok, no me desviare mas, a ver carlos U si te apuntas con mas fotos, ya que estas me dejaron con ganas de ver mas.....!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Si por favor pon mas fotos y si Rafo y J3r3my q andan por acà ya saben a ponerse al dìa

Cariños para la maravillosa Arequipa


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Ya vane, mañana mismo salgo a ponerme al día jaja, cariños para ti también


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Con mucho gusto pondria más fotos, pero ya no tengo :doh: :dunno: pero para el otro viaje le voy a sacar mchas fotos a Arequipa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustaron las fotos, bien.


----------



## Lucho01 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Buenas*

Muy buenas fotos, espero sigan saliendo más.

Saludos


----------



## Lucho01 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Una de noche*

Esta es del puente consuelo en la avenida la marina.


----------

